# Ford needs to.............



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

get their act together to sell trucks. I've been looking on and off for another F250. So today I saw one, the sticker was 31,000 but there was a promotion slip still hanging on the window and with all the discounts came to 24,000 the deal ended on 6/30. So I ask the sales lady about the truck and the new deal is A plan with 4.9%. Ready the "new" price is now 28,000. I told them give me the old deal and I'll take it. She said can't Ford will lose money at that price. So now it sits with a higher price on it. I know the car makers have different deals every month , if you can't sell it at a lower price you don't raise it higher. You think they would do everything to get these gas guzzlers off the lot. So I don't want to here from the car makers that their losing money. People will but if the price is right.

That's all I have to say.:realmad:


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

thats how i got my new truck provided it was used. but i watched it over the span of about 2 months and the price went from 19,000 down to 14,900 and thats when i bought it. so this dealer was at least knew they could not move the truck and the price came down.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I see lots and lots of trucks sitting on both new and used car lots. They have to be hurting with all that stock and few buyers.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

grandview;564576 said:


> get their act together to sell trucks. I've been looking on and off for another F250. So today I saw one, the sticker was 31,000 but there was a promotion slip still hanging on the window and with all the discounts came to 24,000 the deal ended on 6/30. So I ask the sales lady about the truck and the new deal is A plan with 4.9%. Ready the "new" price is now 28,000. I told them give me the old deal and I'll take it. She said can't Ford will lose money at that price. So now it sits with a higher price on it. I know the car makers have different deals every month , if you can't sell it at a lower price you don't raise it higher. You think they would do everything to get these gas guzzlers off the lot. So I don't want to here from the car makers that their losing money. People will but if the price is right.
> 
> That's all I have to say.:realmad:


thats stupid, fords going to lose more money when it sits on the lot another year.. check ebay out for deals, check the one out this guy got...

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/760984-19-000-off-msrp.html


----------



## krazeehorse (Jul 3, 2008)

Might have been the dealer or salesman that wasn't all that motivated and not Ford Motor Co. Drive on down the road to the next dealer and try again.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Go talk to the sales manager, tell him you WILL BUY today at the 6/30 price or he can pay another month's interest. Have him run your credit, once they find you are a auto approval bet they fall all over you. I had a $44K CTD CC down to 29,600 and some change.  when I walked away he harangued me, kept calling and emailing telling me "come in and we'll talk. We can do better"


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I've been dealing with the same dealer for 12 yrs and bought a few and leased a few from them as for Ford credit I think they got a check from me every month for 12 yrs on time so no problem there. The thing is I get the x plan now and they offer a plan on this one.Ford won't give out any incentives.As for the other dealers they have nothing on the lots If I want a 150 the have 17,000 dollars in rebates on them.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Grandview If I was you I would look at all the big 3 and see what incentives they have just because Ford doesnt want to give you a deal doesnt mean dodge or chevy wont. 
I personally dont really care about brand loyalty it all comes down to who can give the best price.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Maybe it's time for another dealer? Go in an talk to someone who doesn't have one on the floor. they will look around for one, if they get one from another dealer and don't incur interest cost they might be real cheap, sales guy wants a new customer needs a few hundred toward the salary draw. you know they're all working for the draw right now.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Not sure if it applies but now thru 7-31 ford has employee pricing in effect. I'm not sure what Junes big sale was... Its kinda screwed up how the economy is bad and trucks are just sitting but the dealers raise the prices. I don't understand that one bit. Fords in a bind with 4.9% when GM is throwing 0% for 72 months out there.


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

Go See Emerling In Boston

Tons Of Used And New Trucks. I'm Sure You Could Find A Deal


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I know some of the dealers here have 0% on 250 and 350s but not sure how much they have dropped prices.

I am watching used more. I already picked up a used 350 diesel for 1/3 off book this year. I think that is where you can see real savings as commuters start to unload work trucks.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

basher;564723 said:


> Maybe it's time for another dealer? Go in an talk to someone who doesn't have one on the floor. they will look around for one, if they get one from another dealer and don't incur interest cost they might be real cheap, sales guy wants a new customer needs a few hundred toward the salary draw. you know they're all working for the draw right now.


i agree go to a different dealer. even if they dont have it there networked with other ford dealers and they can do a search for yea and get the truck.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

There's only 15 f250 within 50 miles of me and there all the same price


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Talked to Mark Ford in New Milford CT today. Employee pricing plus $1000 off with 0% for 72 months on all Superduties. They have a lot of them on the lot and are anxious to sell. They will do reg for CT, NY and MA. Might be worth the drive or atleast a phone call.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Prices have no doubt dropped on used trucks. Some 2 to 3K below what they were a year ago for a newer truck. I get truck trader almost weekly and have noticed this lately. Ford came to our ambulance company last week and almost pleaded with us to buy a truck or car. We already get the A plan and they have added more discounts on top of it. It's almost a great time to get the _EDGE _that the Wife wants. Good bye WoundStar !


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

grandview;565073 said:


> There's only 15 f250 within 50 miles of me and there all the same price


you try anything in rochester or syracuse??


----------



## redsoxfan (Feb 19, 2004)

went to ford for there employee pricing they told me they would give me 16000 for my truck but when they started the paperwork the price was 4000 higher then what we agreed then they told me they made a mistake and said they could only give me 12000 talked to the manager and he sided with the dealer so i took the paperwork ripped it up and walked out the door looks like they will try anything to sell a truck even if it means lying to customer


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;564646 said:


> thats stupid, fords going to lose more money when it sits on the lot another year.. check ebay out for deals, check the one out this guy got...
> 
> http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/760984-19-000-off-msrp.html


jesus if i were closer to texas I would buy one if it was that cheap.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

did anyone notice what kind of truck the trailer was attached to (last pg of the thread)???


----------



## HUNTER404 (Aug 12, 2008)

I Got My 04 F350 6.0 For Way Under Book I Also Got A Warrenty 7 Years 200,000miles For Like 1,000 Extra


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

One dealer here told me that they would give me a new 08 F-250 crew cab shortbed 4x4 diesel for 30,000 even. Sounded great to me until they offered me 11,000 for my truck thats not even 4 years old, has 40k on it, and cost me 28k before the lift, wheels, tires, ect.

I would have let it go for 16, but not 11k, so I guess I am keeping it till the wheels fall off.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Theres HUNDREDS of F250s/350s ALL over ebay every day. I see deals left and right on anything especially diesels. the low prices, lower 20s range of the 05-07 F350 duallys, diesel, crew cabs, lariats etc are burning in my brain to buy another at such a low price. It was only two years ago now that i bought my 06 F350, i got a "good" deal on it and thats still nothing compared to whats o ut there.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The prices have no doubt dropped on used trucks. I am trying to get a used Diesel truck to replace the "Big Red Drain" the wife keeps pointing out the price of Diesel Fuel. I keep pointing out that they get better MPG and the engine will outlast the body. It will be like the present truck. She will take it every chance She gets." Damn this drives nice! "
I sit so high and people respect the size of the truck! Mount the Plow and she leaves it in the drive.


----------

